# How long does 'land shark' puppy biting last?



## Derekfor (May 15, 2015)

Like many other golden puppies I've read about our 17 week old golden seems to be constantly biting. The 'land shark' description fits him best. We do training with him, take him to dog parks, keep him tethered on a leash to us throughout the day, use a dog pen at times, but we seem to be CONSTANTLY dodging his biting. He is sweet at times and very friendly with strangers but is constantly biting us (me, wife, son) and/or chewing on things. We give him all types of toys (frozen kongs etc) that work well to manage his biting but if he doesn't have a toy/kong he is on us. 

My question - When does a 'normal' golden outgrow this? At what point should we consider this to be an abnormal problem that requires serious training/attention?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll park right here and wait for the answer. 

Noah is 16 weeks old and I'm so ready for this phase to end. Though, he is teething, and I will let him chew a bit on my fingers in the very back of his mouth on his gums, since he's teething, but when he wants to move my fingers more forward to those sharp puppy teeth, I end it. 

I do find that he's less mouthy when he's sitting between my legs while I'm on the couch, and I'm giving him long strokes with my fingers on his chest and front legs, and so I highly praise him for being good and not bitey then. We try reinforcing the calm non biting moments with high praise and remove all attention when he's biting, but as I joke, there are times when nothing but a pound of flesh will satisfy.


----------



## Boosh63 (Apr 10, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I'll park right here and wait for the answer.


Ditto...my dog is not 9 weeks old and I already want to know this answer. 

Land shark....nicely played. I've been calling her a piranha.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is twenty weeks and is still a shark. But it seems to have slowed down the last few days. She doesn't have any teeth right now. Everything I read it seems to pass about the six month age.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Chloe is twenty weeks and is still a shark. But it seems to have slowed down the last few days. She doesn't have any teeth right now. Everything I read it seems to pass about the six month age.


She doesn't have any teeth?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle is 20 weeks, almost 21 weeks. Her biting phase is a memory of the distant past. I think it's been at 3 weeks to a month since we have had a lot of biting of us. Maybe even longer. Essentially we found a game that Rundle really likes to play. And now any time she gets excited and wants to "engage" us, she brings us stuffies instead of biting.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

rabernet said:


> She doesn't have any teeth?


Ha. She has lost so many the last week. All the adult ones don't seem to be in yet. She lost two k9's in the last few days.

Her biting has defiantly slowed down the last few days. Hopefully that will continue.


----------



## SurlyMoose (Dec 28, 2014)

Honey is five months old today. Her biting of flesh stopped about 6 weeks ago. That being said, she does take a piece of cloth in her mouth and goes 'aaAArrrRRRrrrrrRRR!.' Her tail is going round and round like a top. I actually have leave a clothe on my night stand so she can take it in mouth. Otherwise she'll find something I might not like.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

All adult teeth should be in by about 6 months. In the meantime, don't go anywhere without a toy or something you can substitute for an inappropriate chewing item (especially human flesh) - be consistent and do not give up in teaching that it's not ok to put teeth on people. Hang in there, this too, shall pass


----------



## Keleigh (Feb 23, 2015)

Obi's real landshark phase ended at around 16 weeks, though lately (22 weeks) when he's really energetic he'll get mouthy. I think it's really his teeth though. He lost 2 canines last Saturday (found both with chew toys), he lost 1 canine on Sunday (found that with a toy too). He lost his 4th canine tooth on Monday, haven't found that one... and he lost two other teeth yesterday...also found those with bloody toys. Luckily saying "No bite" calmly will get him to let go of our hand/arm. And he's not biting super hard either when he does (and it helps the sharp baby teeth are pretty much gone).

When Obi was going through his landshark phase, it helped to let him out and get some exercise. Run off steam. We'd play fetch for a few minutes. Sometimes he just had so much energy that he needed to get out.

We would also try to deter the biting by doing an impromptu training session. If he was getting mouthy, we'd ask him for a "touch" (nose targeting) which he loves and he'll do 100% of the time and then we reward with a treat. (Yes, we walked around with a treat bag on us). We had to follow up quickly with other commands to keep his attention from going back to the biting but after about a minute or two he would be so in to our commands that he forgot he was biting us to begin with. Instead of saying "No", give your dog something else to do that you can say "YES!" to and praise him for. 

If Obi was reallllly persistent about being mouthy...or if he was following us to bite, he'd go to a time out for a few minutes to calm down. 

Sometimes dogs will continue their biting antics because it's somehow been reinforced...they bite, they get attention. To a dog, any attention is good even if it's you all stressed out yelling "NO" and pushing them away. It has essentially become a game to them. Take the fun (the attention) out of the game, and the antics may decrease.

Are you doing any training with him? Or have you given him food/treat puzzles. Golden's like to do stuff and they can be mischievous if they're bored and under-stimulated.

Personally, I would get him in an obedience class because an obedient dog is a happy dog and has happy parents. Good obedience classes aren't just for the dogs but they also train the parents. Since joining an obedience class myself, I've learned a plethora of new information and a new way of thinking when it comes training and working with Obi.

In fact, I see you're in Orlando... I'm in Apopka! We're currently enrolled here: The DogSmith of North East Orlando | The DogSmith It's located in Oviedo.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Depends on the dog and how sore their mouth is when teeth are coming in and their tendency to be mouthy or not. Frozen carrots, ice cubes, work wonders.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Too Long!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I envy all of you who say your puppies' land shark days are over or waning. My "puppy" is now 18 months old, and she's still a land shark. Biting my wrist seems to be her favorite thing to do.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good thing with Chloe she is only mouthy when she is excited or energetic. She doesn't bite when your walking or anything like that. She doesn't nip at clothes or heels when your walking around the house.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

SurlyMoose said:


> Honey is five months old today. Her biting of flesh stopped about 6 weeks ago. That being said, she does take a piece of cloth in her mouth and goes 'aaAArrrRRRrrrrrRRR!.' Her tail is going round and round like a top. I actually have leave a clothe on my night stand so she can take it in mouth. Otherwise she'll find something I might not like.


This is funny. We give Chloe a pair of socks all bundled together and she does the same noise. It's so cute.


----------



## Bailey'sParents (Apr 8, 2015)

Bailey is 14 weeks old and is a bad landshark. We just started obedience class with him this past week and the trainer told us to always keep a toy on hand to put in their mouth when they get bitey. She also said every person in the household needs to be consistently doing the same thing. So me and my husband have started yelling "ouch" and walking away (usually around the corner where he can't see us) when he bites. This stops it immediately. We're hoping once teething ends that it'll get better! But it's all about you teaching them that you aren't they're play toy and giving them acceptable toys to chew. Really hoping he figures this out quickly! Having scratched up arms/hands is not very attractive!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

DanaRuns said:


> I envy all of you who say your puppies' land shark days are over or waning. My "puppy" is now 18 months old, and she's still a land shark. Biting my wrist seems to be her favorite thing to do.


But at least they aren't needle sharp now - there's that!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Cpc1972 said:


> This is funny. We give Chloe a pair of socks all bundled together and she does the same noise. It's so cute.


Hate to be a spoil sport but this really isn't a good idea unless you have them knotted in a ball that's way too big for the dog to swallow and the dog is being closely monitored. Swallowing socks, followed by a serious life threatening obstruction is a problem that some Golden and Lab owners have had.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

TheZ's said:


> Hate to be a spoil sport but this really isn't a good idea unless you have them knotted in a ball that's way too big for the dog to swallow and the dog is being closely monitored. Swallowing socks, followed by a serious life threatening obstruction is a problem that some Golden and Lab owners have had.


Yes they are knotted in a ball. We would never give them to her without supervision. She doesn't eat anything like that. It's like rocks she plays with them then leaves them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Keleigh said:


> ...*******When Obi was going through his landshark phase, it helped to let him out and get some exercise. Run off steam. We'd play fetch for a few minutes. Sometimes he just had so much energy that he needed to get out.
> 
> *******We would also try to deter the biting by doing an impromptu training session. If he was getting mouthy, we'd ask him for a "touch" (nose targeting) which he loves and he'll do 100% of the time and then we reward with a treat. (Yes, we walked around with a treat bag on us). We had to follow up quickly with other commands to keep his attention from going back to the biting but after about a minute or two he would be so in to our commands that he forgot he was biting us to begin with. Instead of saying "No", give your dog something else to do that you can say "YES!" to and praise him for.
> 
> ...


This is brilliant input. Anyone with a puppy could print this up and tape it to the fridge. Exercise and training become more and more important tools in puppy management with every passing day. Teaching "touch" and "kiss" are great ways to redirect. Very nice post.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

DanaRuns - you are not alone. We had a pretty easy landshark phase. Got no bite, gentle and kiss down pat. Teething was a breeze. 

However when we're outside playing, he gets too rough and grabs an arm. Jumps for the toy and hits your hand too. Doesn't break skin, bruise or anything but it does hurt. My new plan is to loan him to the police dept as he'd be good at stopping people running away from him. Either than or buy a bite arm they use for training.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What is a "Landshark Phase"? 

I've owned and trained Goldens for more than thirty-five years and never seen such a thing. 
Do you not teach your pups that mouthing, grabbing or biting people is not acceptable, EVER?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes we have done everything from the time we brought her home. Your lucky if you haven't had mouthy goldens. I will say Chloe's doesn't seem bad compared to some on here.


----------



## Derekfor (May 15, 2015)

Swampcollie said:


> What is a "Landshark Phase"?
> 
> I've owned and trained Goldens for more than thirty-five years and never seen such a thing.
> Do you not teach your pups that mouthing, grabbing or biting people is not acceptable, EVER?


Thank you for your input but it is really not helpful just condescending. Thought this was a place to connect with golden owners to compare issues and stories not be judged. 
You are a lucky golden owner and glad you have had perfect pets.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So I too wonder at 'the landshark phase'. This name implies to me that it is a temporary, to be expected phase and right or passage of puppyhood. Having owned goldens since 1986 (and growing up with german shepards), any nippiness is simply *not* acceptable to me.

How you go about halting this behavior is a choice, but it should never be left unchallenged and allowed to continue. 

I personally use re-direction after removing the offending mouth from my skin/clothes/whatever. Sometimes a 'HEY, knock it off!!' and if I have to repeat more than twice, well then they must be tired and telling me its time for them to take a nap in their crate. 

I train appropriate behaviors and things that do belong in or near their mouths. Balls, toys, dumbbells, hand touches, and such things as licking, fetching.

I have had several goldens who were mouthy and who just had to learn that in my world they do not get to bite me or my clothes. It is not that our puppies are just better or smarter, it is an expectation that they will learn not to bite or nip.

I honestly do not mean to sound harsh or judgmental, but you should not allow this 'land shark phase' to go without training your puppy acceptable behaviors in its place. Yes, they need to chew - especially as they move through their teething phases - but that should be on their toys and not skin.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just because we have land shark puppies doesn't mean we don't do anything about it. It's not acceptable your right about that. But all you can do is redirect and use methods until the phase is over. It's great that some have puppies that these methods work to get them to stop. Don't think we arent trying everything to stop it. Maybe are phrase of landshark is confusing to what they are doing.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> This is funny. We give Chloe a pair of socks all bundled together and she does the same noise. It's so cute.


My 14-month-old puppy still does it when we walk in the front door.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You also need to teach acceptable substitutes. Hard toys and chewables are always on my floors - by the dozen with 4 goldens currently. Redirection only works when the puppy knows there is an acceptable and always available substitute behavior. 

I have a pup who just turned 4 months old who knows to go find & grab a chewable when he needs something to gnaw on - this is not a natural behavior but is a trained response (Where's your bone, or Go get your toy). 

I did not mention in my original post, but I spend a lot of time playing/teaching games like Its Yer Choice, Tug, crate games and other interactive ways to play with me that do not involve their teeth on any part of my body. 

This response is truly not meant as a criticism but hopefully to provide some guidance on how to stop the nipping & tearing. You do not have to suffer through it but can guide your puppy into safe & fun alternatives.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes we are always showing what appropriate behavior is. Chloe's rawhide will usually settle her down. I think everyone is doing everything they can and trying everything.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is a link that Claudia put into another thread.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsRrW8Wm1xg

It helps to teach a pup to learn to take food with a soft mouth. Hand feeding meals or even parts of meals with the kibble between the thumb and the index finger so that you can gage if your pup is learning to take things softly. If the pup takes the food roughly you would say ouch and not release the piece of food. Wait a second or two and try again if the pup has even a very slight difference in how he/she takes the food yes and give the food. The next piece you want them to take it even softer if not again ouch and do not give the kibble. Wait the two seconds and do again if there is any less pressure yes and give the kibble. 
Once the pup can take the kibble with a soft mouth they should be able to understand when playing and they touch skin if you say ouch to stop immediately. 

As Sunrise said playing impulse control games will also help and teaching the pup that the toys are acceptable alternatives to our skin.

If you have been doing the hand feeding and impulse control games then you should video it and look at the video because the pup isn't being given clear directions and/or you are not consistent. (when we look at the video of our training it is amazing what we are actually doing vs what we think we are doing) Or you are rewarding them for the inappropriate behavior with attention. Pups want attention they do not care if it is for acting appropriately or inappropriately.

Our pups are really smart and they will do what works for them. If the get rewarded for good behaviors they will continue to do them if they are rewarded in some way for inappropriate behaviors they will continue to do them.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe takes food very gently. It hasnt made her landshark phase any better. When we got her if she got grabby when you handed her something we took our hand away and said no. Then offered her again. When she took it gently she got the treat. 

I think chloes landshark phase isnt as bad as some. She only has her moments. And she seems to be getting better.


----------

